# Is it true my Betta will jump out of his bowl?



## tiffanyswisher (Aug 20, 2013)

I've had my Betta fish, JACK, for about 12 days and he's doing great, very healthy and happy! He's in a 1.5 gallon glass bowl and only seems to be interested in the top when he's being fed, blowing bubbles, or lounging on his Betta leaf. From what I've been reading, it seems like I should cover the top of his bowl to prevent him from jumping out. Every time I go to do this though, he looks confused, and spends all his time trying to figure out what the heck I put up there! I haven't seen him even attempt to jump out.I feel like there's a greater chance of him jumping out if he's distracted by something covering his bowl. Super afraid I'm gonna accidentally kill him! 

....as a brand new, first time, Betta owner I'm learning a lot every day. I will be putting him in a tank so pls don't yell at me for having him in a bowl! All of this is new to me!:thankyou:


----------



## godtiermagikarp (Aug 18, 2013)

I think it depends upon the betta. I've been keeping mine without a lid and he seems to have no intention of jumping; he's kind of lazy and laid back. But a more active fish, a nervous/stressed fish, etc. might want to jump. I don't think you need to worry about a lid for the bowl, but make sure the tank has one if you're worried.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Regardless of whether or not you've ever seen him jump, the fact is that these fish CAN jump. Why would you want to risk coming home to your fish dried up and crispy on the floor? You can use plastic wrap to cover it. Just poke a feeding hole big enough for pellets to go through and that will work fine. 

Is your bowl heated? Bettas should be kept in 78-82F water btw.


----------



## tiffanyswisher (Aug 20, 2013)

My tank isn't heated, but I live in an area where it stays warm. His water stays between 78-80. I will have a heater in the tank I get for him. The plastic wrap is a pretty good idea. Might try that thx.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

My female jumped out of her tank through a tiny hole in her lid. I found her after at least a half an hour and somehow she is ok. Others have not been so lucky. So yes, I highly recommend something to cover your bowl with.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Hi tiffanyswisher and welcome to the forum. Yes Bettas are known jumpers and it would be best of you cover your bowl with something. Some of the members just love to use the plastic craft mesh for making items to use in their bowls and tanks. 

Here is the link to the DIY thread, there are many idea using the craft mesh and you could also make your own cover using it which I love that idea and it also comes in many colors and can be found in places such as Walmart or Hobby shops. Have fun and I hope this helps :-D

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=245289


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I have personally never seen it but the local fish store said that sometimes one fish will jump out of his bowl and in to another's. I wonder if the water was lowered, not at the very top would it reduce the risk. I like mine to have lids, I just feel better about it.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

My female about gave me a heart attack when she jumped out of her tank one night at feeding time. Just jumped right out and landed SMACK in an empty, and conveniently-placed, cup! I panicked and dumped her right back into the tank, and she's just fine. But yes, they can certainly jump right out, and even if they haven't yet, that doesn't mean they won't. I agree with the others, definitely get some sort of covering, even if it's just plastic wrap with a couple air holes poked in it or something.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yes! betta do jump! and although how high they can jump varies from fish to fish it's better to get a lid just in case  better safe than sorry!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I believe it depends on the fish's personality. Patriot, my boy betta, hasn't jumped out of his tank yet when given the opportunity, but he's a very content and laid back boy. He isn't easily excited, so he hasn't bothered trying. My girl, Tina, has jumped over the divider I had in a tank shared between the two before, but luckily, nothing happened. I haven't had any other scares aside from that one, but she is a bit crazy and wiggly. She definitely gets over excited, so I expected it from her.

If your betta is laid back and doesn't look about to jump for food, he SHOULD be okay, but I would still do something to keep him in, just to be safe.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Mine jump occasionally...and you really never can tell who's going to do it. All of my tanks are divided, and during one water change I filled the tanks up higher than usual... (still a good 1/2 inch of divider above the water...) and three of the five pairs ended up sharing a tank for the night. I was *very* lucky that everyone who shared a side were used to one another and no-one was seriously injured, but they can *definitely* jump when they want to, even if they've never shown any inclination before.  

I prefer the saran wrap method just because something solid (with some air holes) across the top of the bowl keeps the humidity in, which is good for their labyrinth organ.  You could also use a piece of glass or plexi, again, just leave a space where gases and air can exchange.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I use craft mesh to cover my 5 and 10G tanks that dont have lids.


----------



## Fortissimo (Aug 26, 2013)

even if you think he wouldn't ever jump I will tell you they can. I learned from experience that they can jump across dividers and out of tanks. My old king veiltail for example CLEARED his water no problem. that was about 4 inches, seen with my own eyes and thought it couldn't have ever happened with him and it did! Although you might not think he needs a hood one day you will come back home to a dried out betta, dead, lying near his tank.


----------

